# shall i ??



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

:blushing:

Preloved | 2 1 year old guinea pigs for sale for sale in Bletchley, Milton Keynes, UK


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes  GO FOR IT!


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> Yes  GO FOR IT!


ur such a bad influence  lol i have emailed her but shhhh dont tell hubby


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Piggies are just such cute little critters  I really want some more myself, I'm always looking on websites for ones needing a home!


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

yeh they r funny little things hey ? cute to boot xx


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

I have sent you a PM about the person selling these piggies.

I think it would be great if you could help them out, I'm tempted myself


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Go for it


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes get em..


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

should i rescue them ? thanks for telling me bout the 'owner' terrier fan, mayb i'll pop in to u for a cuppa while im up that way


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

lozza84 said:


> should i rescue them ? thanks for telling me bout the 'owner' terrier fan, mayb i'll pop in to u for a cuppa while im up that way


If you have the time and the space for them why not, the only problem you may have is that you already have 2 boars and they may start to fight if they smell there are sows around.

You could always bring the Gorgeous Milly in to see me when i'm at work ([email protected]) 

We actually got 2 handsome boars come in for adoption today, I'd take them myself but i already have 4 sows.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes go and get them right now


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

Terrier Fan said:


> If you have the time and the space for them why not, the only problem you may have is that you already have 2 boars and they may start to fight if they smell there are sows around.
> 
> You could always bring the Gorgeous Milly in to see me when i'm at work ([email protected])
> 
> We actually got 2 handsome boars come in for adoption today, I'd take them myself but i already have 4 sows.


i only have one boar now cos mojo died  and he lives outside .... i would keep the girls indoors


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

Flissy said:


> Yes go and get them right now


lol u baad influence also !!! :001_tt2:


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

she said they have been rehomed now  i dont trust her ....


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

That's a shame.
What about these 2
Preloved | medium sized double cage with 2 guinea pigs. for sale in Dunstable, Beds, UK
You could get your exsisting boar castrated and he could have 2 girlfriends


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

Terrier Fan said:


> That's a shame.
> What about these 2
> Preloved | medium sized double cage with 2 guinea pigs. for sale in Dunstable, Beds, UK
> You could get your exsisting boar castrated and he could have 2 girlfriends


emailed him last night hehe he said hes going to send me pics later  yes blackjack will have to live outside untill i get him chopped lol poor BJ


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

I hope it works out for you with these 2


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

Terrier Fan said:


> I hope it works out for you with these 2


_thanks hun, me too  i think i could become addicted to gp's _


----------

